# Palmera Arabian ranches and utilities



## Cedric G (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello all, 

I have been offered a package with an annual housing of 130K. It will just be me and my wife and we have done some research on propertyfinder.ae. 

We are attracted to the villa style of Palmera (2 bedroom villas) and it seem to fit our requirements (still need to do the physical checking out of the property once we get there).

I have seen the 2 bed villas advertised for between 130 K to 150K mainly. 

1. I will be working near the airport and will drive, is the traffic ok between Palmera and the airport area?

2. How much % can I realistically negotiate the rent lower, if it is even possible?

3. I read that utilties (electricity and water) can run up to high costs. How much on average would it cost for a 2 bedroom Palmera estimated?

4. Is it possible to ask the landlord to include say electricity bill into the rent?

5. Are there any other costs related to the housing we need to be aware of? such as monthly maintenance fees?


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Cedric G said:


> 2. How much % can I realistically negotiate the rent lower, if it is even possible?
> It all depends on the landlord, how long the property has been empty and interest from other potential tenants. Some won't budge even if it means that they lose out on rental money. You can usually try to negotiate with offering one or two cheques to get a reduction.
> 
> 
> ...


See above


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

Cedric G said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have been offered a package with an annual housing of 130K. It will just be me and my wife and we have done some research on propertyfinder.ae.
> 
> ...




Hi,

1) Traffic should be OK - will take 30-50 min...
2) Already answered.
3) Should be approx 1000AED-1500AED.
4) No, Already answered.
5) Agent Commission 5%, Housing Charge 5%(Already stated by QOFE), Deposit for Villa.


----------

